

A music publisher says a Cox customer shared illegal files - hackerjam
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/2/7320135/cox-bmg-isp-piracy

======
hackerjam
> 54k times. at issue is whether cox is liable or not. this is a case worth
> watching. what obligations do isp's have to police their own networks.

the outcome, for the safe harbor provisions of the dmca in particular, and
copyright in general, is bound to be precedent setting.

the complaint can be found here:

[http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/BMGvCo...](http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/BMGvCox.complaint.pdf)

